# Ever wonder if you took the wrong path in employment?



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

9 years ago I started to work in IT support. It started with a curiousity for how to fix my home computer, went to college got a HNC, then on to gaining several Microsoft specific qualifications, a few industry standard qualifications and then about 6 years ago nothing. Just on the job training and the like. Firefighting and alot of coffee. 

As I sit in my 8th year in my current job (IT for a school) I often wonder what it would have been like if I didn't take this path. Ater my HNC I had the option to do Software development. I was advised to go this route because I turned my final project in within a week of getting it. I guess I liked the Visual Basic language. I opted for the Tech Support HND because my mates were doing that. I didn't finish it because 6 months later I had a job to start. 

In the last few years I've fluttered around with coding. I can create websites, using CSS, HTML and stuff like that. I have written a few Andriod apps but nothing world changing. It's always been in the back of my mind to be a developer but the industry has evolved so much that I feel like I missed that boat. 

The IT support industry feels very dead end, with not much in the way of movement. Stagnent if you will. A new Operating system comes out, a new server technology, you implement it, learn as you go, support users and it all gets a bit boring. I even think that IT support will be phased out in the near future as everyones farmed into managed services. 

The job is stable, but boring. It's also a very closed loop with not much exposure to outside influence. I was at a Cisco seminar the other day and it was excellent. All on Hyper-convergence and it was really interesting. Came back to the office and my first call was digging around under someones desk because they kicked a power cable out. Yaaaaaawn. 


What would you do in this climate? Move? take a risk? or just sit put and shut up lol. 

I bet there's loads that would love to fill my shoes but not many I'd advise to take this route if they value their sanity.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2015)

All the time - took wrong turn about 20yrs ago and regretting it.  Advice would be to get out of what you're doing asap.  Life's too short.


----------



## delc (Jul 22, 2015)

I qualified as a scientist (chemistry) back in the 1960's because that seemed to be the future. I found out afterwards that as a profession it paid a relative pittance, because we were always back room boys and girls who were supposed to enjoy our work. In retrospect I would have become an accountant because that is where the money is, even if it is boring.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

My good lady has it down to a fine art. She's a dental therapist, and has started getting that bored feeling too. She recently pretty much sideloaded her profession off by doing a Botox and fillers course. Totally changing her working life really. I wish I could do that. I'll have to go back to the start of something and it'll take years to build up the experience I have in support. Not to mention the risk of not getting the same salary. 

Our chemistry lab technician always moans about not being appreciated for her skill too. I see where you're coming from on that one delc. Indeed life is too short.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 22, 2015)

delc said:



			I qualified as a scientist (chemistry) back in the 1960's because that seemed to be the future. I found out afterwards that as a profession it paid a relative pittance, because we were always back room boys and girls who were supposed to enjoy our work. In retrospect I would have become an accountant because that is where the money is, even if it is boring.
		
Click to expand...

My wife is an accountant, she dreams of being a lumberjack.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 22, 2015)

I love my work and my job but I would really like to be a gold miner.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 22, 2015)

I would have hated to live in this generation of low pay unsecure jobs.
If you have a decent job and salary I would say stick with it until better times.

I had a great job and made a bad move which forced me down a path I was not too keen on.
Guess what, that path turned out really well and I had a very full and interesting career


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

Interesting thoughts guys. Cheers. 

I'd never leave myself without a hook into something else that either paid more or had better terms.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 22, 2015)

I was in IT for 18 years. 

I could see work of higher and higher experience/skills being outsourced to India (or Indians imported) and decided to get out before the water rose up to my level.

Now I drive trains for Virgin. Not yet outsourced or replaced by foreigners, but only because they haven't worked out how yet....

While I understand your frustration, I think that there are a few things to consider :

1. Apart from a lucky few, removing skills and interest from employment is a trend which has been in place for a while now and applies across huge swathes of the jobs market.

2. The only thing stopping a job from being outsourced is the need for someone to be actually physically present. it is the crawling around on your knees bit which is probably the only thing keeping them from outsourcing you ! Don't wish it away.

3. Having to take a pay cut, and often pay for your own training when moving on, is almost inevitable. 

Troubling times. The thing is, now that retirement is set for an ever increasing age, we are looking at being in employment for a long, long time. Doing something different will be the only thing that will keep us all sane. Every now and then we get topics in which people say we've never had it so good etc etc. There is not a single aspect of my childrens' life that I would swap for mine. To me, that says it all.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 22, 2015)

I gambled and left a secure full time job with great perks to return to uni to complete a post grad in teaching in 2010. It was the best decision I ever made and wish I had completed it years ago instead of waiting until 12 years had passed since I completed my original degree.

I would say look into it very closely and make think about what you would like to be doing in 20 years...your current job or the new path you are thinking about.

Good luck.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 22, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			9 years ago I started to work in IT support. It started with a curiousity for how to fix my home computer, went to college got a HNC, then on to gaining several Microsoft specific qualifications, a few industry standard qualifications and then about 6 years ago nothing. Just on the job training and the like. Firefighting and alot of coffee. 

As I sit in my 8th year in my current job (IT for a school) I often wonder what it would have been like if I didn't take this path. Ater my HNC I had the option to do Software development. I was advised to go this route because I turned my final project in within a week of getting it. I guess I liked the Visual Basic language. I opted for the Tech Support HND because my mates were doing that. I didn't finish it because 6 months later I had a job to start. 

In the last few years I've fluttered around with coding. I can create websites, using CSS, HTML and stuff like that. I have written a few Andriod apps but nothing world changing. It's always been in the back of my mind to be a developer but the industry has evolved so much that I feel like I missed that boat. 

The IT support industry feels very dead end, with not much in the way of movement. Stagnent if you will. A new Operating system comes out, a new server technology, you implement it, learn as you go, support users and it all gets a bit boring. I even think that IT support will be phased out in the near future as everyones farmed into managed services. 

The job is stable, but boring. It's also a very closed loop with not much exposure to outside influence. I was at a Cisco seminar the other day and it was excellent. All on Hyper-convergence and it was really interesting. Came back to the office and my first call was digging around under someones desk because they kicked a power cable out. Yaaaaaawn. 


What would you do in this climate? Move? take a risk? or just sit put and shut up lol. 

I bet there's loads that would love to fill my shoes but not many I'd advise to take this route if they value their sanity.
		
Click to expand...

You could look into contracting?

Or... The whole of Governemt is going Digital at the moment and in-sourcing their eye tea as a long term objective. 

They have that many vacancies across the various departments that they can't fill them, particularly developer / Web ops etc... and they are looking to invest in training. 

If you Google dwp technology, have a look on Facebook and Twitter for the same you might find something that interests you.


----------



## drew83 (Jul 22, 2015)

I finished my GNVQ in engineering in 2001.  I had dreams of following a couple of mates into Quantity Surveying.

I left college working in the fast food outlet in the local theme park. End of the summer meant a lack of work, so off I went to work with my mum in insurance. A stop gap while I looked for my role in QS.

3 months of being the tea boy I get asked to go for interview in the claims department. QS wasn't showing a lot of promise so pound signs took priority.

14 months later I decided I wasn't cut out for desk work. A couple of mates had started working for an event security firm. "That sounds a giggle & very varied" I thought. Off I went.

Loved it. 2 years (nearly) of travelling all over the country for world superbikes/british superbikes/ concerts/gigs/festivals/ celeb award events. Met celebs, offered a security role in L.A (but to scared to make the leap).

A shoulder & back injury left me unable to stand for any length of time which lead to working in an industrial spray shop then a warehouse.

The cold of winter made my back and shoulder ache like mad, so I decided to return to the warmth of an office. (Yes, I know I said I hated desk work). 11 years later, here I am, same company. Moved from claims to underwriting support. Hate the commute every morning & evening (70 mins each way on the train).

Everyday "what if I went to L.A".....

Now I am "stuck" as a career change would mean a (potentially) big pay cut which with bills etc to pay isn't feasible. Anyone that can afford the cut & go for their dreams make me envious. I worry about money too much & that is a major stumbling block for me.

If I can offer any advice, if you are bored & can make a change go for it!!!


----------



## Break90 (Jul 22, 2015)

I've been with the same firm for 16 years, in a variety of sales roles, having worked my way up from office junior. 

I hate my job, but it pays good money, excellent bonuses, and I'm pretty good at it. 

I'd love to do something else, but with a family and a mortgage I can't really run the risk of a big drop in salary. 

Expecting/hoping to be made redundant next year as we are in the process of being 'acquired'. This will give me the kick up the backside I think I need to make a change, but a decent severance package will soften the blow financially.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm another in IT and regretting it. The industry's going the same way as ship building with everything possible either outsourced to India or done by cheap labour imported from there. I've still got a relatively secure job but no longer doing any of the things that attracted me to it in the first place.

Would change career tomorrow if I knew what I wanted to do!


----------



## drew83 (Jul 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



*Would change career tomorrow if I knew what I wanted to do*!
		
Click to expand...

This is my other issue. I no longer want to do QS, but I don't know what I DO want to do. I have the plans & dreams in place should I ever hit the lotto jackpot.....but as a mere muggle, no idea!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			My wife is an accountant, she dreams of being a lumberjack.
		
Click to expand...

*breaks into song.... "I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok. I sleep all night and I work all day."

Seriously, I'm more than happy where I am... but that isn't where I started out. Change now! Do it! When you find something you really love, it makes every day a good day.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm another in IT and regretting it. The industry's going the same way as ship building with everything possible either outsourced to India or done by cheap labour imported from there. I've still got a relatively secure job but no longer doing any of the things that attracted me to it in the first place.

Would change career tomorrow if I knew what I wanted to do!
		
Click to expand...

Same here. For about two years there, I thought Photography was the way out. I was shooting news for an agency daily, and SPL football at the weekend. It's great to shoot until you want paid for it. Everyone suddenly starts saying there's no budget for pictures. Erm nope, well you can't have mine then. Gave that up quickly. Too much outgoing, and nothing coming in. 

I have spoke to a few peers this morning in the IT circle. Hopefully making some noises about moving might prompt a wee sideloading to something else. Everyone just thought I was happy where I was.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes. When I was at school the idea of being in the legal profession seemed high paying and glamorous and so that is the direction I took. Not much in the way of work experience or careers advice back in the 1980s and so I ploughed on with it, went to uni, went to law school and then found out that getting a training contract to qualify was pretty damned difficult. Ended up working in conveyancing as a paralegal and before I knew it I had several years of experience and the pay was OK. Then I qualified as a solicitor but as I had conveyancing expereience I was immediately pidgeon holed. 20 years later and I am still doing it, it is very stressful, I get paid far less than almost all of the people I went to school with and it is hard taking time off. Would I change if I could, yes, can I afford to change, no.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 22, 2015)

I work in IT, on the vendor side for a global corporate (well, technically we don't make anything so just an IP company in the tech space) 

I'm not sure what the downer on IT is. Every company is a technology company, so the opportunities are endless - you just need to adapt your skills to the digital/mobile era. Look at your skillset, look at job descriptions for roles that seem interesting, work out the gaps and execute on removing these. 

Every industry adapts and changes - and those that adapt, change and innovate will be successful. You just have to take some time out of a 'day-to'day' mindset and think ahead, which I can appreciate is hard!


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

TheDiablo said:



			I work in IT, on the vendor side for a global corporate (well, technically we don't make anything so just an IP company in the tech space) 

I'm not sure what the downer on IT is. Every company is a technology company, so the opportunities are endless - you just need to adapt your skills to the digital/mobile era. Look at your skillset, look at job descriptions for roles that seem interesting, work out the gaps and execute on removing these. 

Every industry adapts and changes - and those that adapt, change and innovate will be successful. You just have to take some time out of a 'day-to'day' mindset and think ahead, which I can appreciate is hard!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I know there's opportunities, but when your employer hasn't sent you on training for 6 years and they are an investors in people employer it's hard to swallow when you go for jobs to get no return. Feedback comes back saying that you don't have the paperwork to back up the experience. 

I can mess about in Hyper-V, Citrix, Exchange and anything else, but I don't have the paperwork to back it up because my current employer thinks everything is fine as long as they can get emails on their iphone or ipad in a meeting to show off. 

We bit of a rant there, but that's essentially where I'm coming from on the issue. I identify training, oops can't afford it.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Oh I know there's opportunities, but when your employer hasn't sent you on training for 6 years and they are an investors in people employer it's hard to swallow when you go for jobs to get no return. Feedback comes back saying that you don't have the paperwork to back up the experience. 

I can mess about in Hyper-V, Citrix, Exchange and anything else, but I don't have the paperwork to back it up because my current employer thinks everything is fine as long as they can get emails on their iphone or ipad in a meeting to show off. 

We bit of a rant there, but that's essentially where I'm coming from on the issue. I identify training, oops can't afford it.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a very honest discussion with your boss is needed. Maybe he already recognises a need for the business but doesn't think he has anyone interested. Maybe you need to appraise him of that interest, and your current disquiet. I welcome that sort of thing from my staff - it shows they still care and are ambitious.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm also in IT - and as I'm a Cloud/SaaS/PaaS/IaaS Project Manager I get loads of agencies and headhunters contacting me.  But when considering any opportunity I ask myself - do I see myself doing this sort of job in 10yrs time?; what about 5yrs time?   If my answer to the last is NO (it varies according to the way the wind blows and the projects I'm on) and I find that it keeps being No then I see no point in moving to another similar post.  I might get paid a bit more - maybe not - but the move itself to a new company - new environment will have attendant stresses and pressures.  Do I need that at my stage of my life - NO.  And that's the truth of it.  I've just about gone as far in IT PM as I want to - one more promotion would be OK - and in 2yrs I can achieve that if I want to - and let that be that for another 3yrs taking me to the 5yrs.  I know my non-work personal circumstances in 5yrs time will be quite different from as they are today - and then I can look at the world of employment and what I want/need/like to do in a different light.

That said my lad - aged 23yrs - decided this morning that he'd had enough of his job of about 1yr.  He's not been happy in the job since day 1 - it was a job for money's sake - and not much money at that.  So he's quit - and has told them he doesn't want to work his notice.  They've said OK - and the notice of him having left has already gone round internally.  And that's it.

Thing is he has a side-line in Music Events and Band Management and Promotion that is his real passion - and so that's what he's going to do.  And so he is off to the banks this afternoon seeking advice etc on small business start up.  He's very nervous but very excited - he has no job, and no income - but as he said to me half hour ago - the glass is half full.

Good luck mate.  Don't project into the future too negatively; the worse case situation very rarely comes about.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

I do enjoy it when I get a problem that I can get my teeth into. I go home happy on those days. Days like today when I'm completely re-doing the print server with new printers and drivers and pushing out printers via group policy at login is good to until someone phones will something totally daft. I'm tier 1,2 and 3 level support sometimes. 

Jack of all trades and a master of none. I want to be the guy with the specialist knowledge going in to do a specific job. It's a bit tiring not knowing what you're going into every day. I can see the future of this job and I think if I am still here doing it in 5 years I'll eat my 7 iron.


----------



## brendy (Jul 22, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Oh I know there's opportunities, but when your employer hasn't sent you on training for 6 years and they are an investors in people employer it's hard to swallow when you go for jobs to get no return. Feedback comes back saying that you don't have the paperwork to back up the experience. 

I can mess about in Hyper-V, Citrix, Exchange and anything else, but I don't have the paperwork to back it up because my current employer thinks everything is fine as long as they can get emails on their iphone or ipad in a meeting to show off. 

We bit of a rant there, but that's essentially where I'm coming from on the issue. I identify training, oops can't afford it.
		
Click to expand...

In IT 19 years myself all told.
One thing that jumps out at me here is that you want a new job and you want the certification but only if your current job pays for it. My advice is to get out there and get the certs on your own time and it'll serve you well. A lot of companies don't want to overtrain because of exactly what you are saying.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2015)

brendy said:



			In IT 19 years myself all told.
One thing that jumps out at me here is that you want a new job and you want the certification but only if your current job pays for it. My advice is to get out there and get the certs on your own time and it'll serve you well. A lot of companies don't want to overtrain because of exactly what you are saying.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh as per Brendy, they have probably been bitten in the past with paying for someone to bolster their CV and then leave.

What is in your contract about training? Its becoming more common to have a sliding scale of payback should you leave after the company have paid for an external qualification. Ie you leave after a year, you pay 50%, after 2 years 25% etc etc.. Maybe discuss this if you would be content in staying if the training opportunities are there?


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

brendy said:



			In IT 19 years myself all told.
One thing that jumps out at me here is that you want a new job and you want the certification but only if your current job pays for it. My advice is to get out there and get the certs on your own time and it'll serve you well. A lot of companies don't want to overtrain because of exactly what you are saying.
		
Click to expand...

Could well be the answer. Anything Cisco I'll need to do on my own because we have a support contract for that so no need for me to train in it. We just seem to be buying in more and more support contracts and it's getting worrying. Perfectly happy to self train and my good lady said the same thing to me. Get your certs and get out. It'll show much more to an employer. If that's how it's done then I'll do it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2015)

I've been in IT pretty much all my working life. It pays the bills (pretty well) so can't complain. I'd love to be a touring pro but nowhere near talented enough but I've played a lot of golf courses that I reckon I could have designed better.

I think my true vocation in life was golf course designer


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Could well be the answer. Anything Cisco I'll need to do on my own because we have a support contract for that so no need for me to train in it.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly why they should send you on cisco courses!! How big is the cisco estate? could you manage it on your own if you were qualified?

How much is the course Versus how much is the support contract?

Show management a business case of, for example : Training costs 10k, support contract is 25k per year, payback in under 6 months, maybe still need a backup support contract for out of hours, but the savings are potentially plentiful...


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

We've got the best Cisco estate in any school here. Pretty heavy investment made. All N access points too with two wireless controllers, 10 gig links to everywhere too with 1 gig to desktop. We've spent thousands over the years on it. The lads that look after it all are a local comany and are spot on. My boss likes to tinker but very rarely lets anyone near it. I'm no bad on the Cisco ASA firewall and I'm always getting asked to change stuff on it. I've made it my priority to learn about it though. 

I know basic stuff but configuring VPN's ACL's and all that, I'd be lost. Show neighbour is about as tech as it gets lol.


----------



## DCB (Jul 22, 2015)

Been in my industry sector all my working life, all be it on both sides of the fence, contractor and client. Been fortunate to be able to have advanced my career with every employer I've worked for. I had 18 years on the tools, 6 years in sales, supervised or managed various teams of engineers. It's all been a learning curve. Moving has only come into it when I've seen a better opportunity elsewhere. The grass isn't always greener though. Back in 2004 I moved into what I thought was my dream job, good company to work for, good prospects and a varied and interesting range of work involved. Within six months the company had been sold off by the parent company and was bought over by another big player. Next stage was an acquisition of what looked like another strong company, but in fact was anything but. A lot of good engineers left and were snapped up elsewhere as a result of that. I moved on in 2009 and am in a role I enjoy and that suits my current needs.

As I've said, the grass isn't always greener on the other side. You need to  carefully weigh up what you're after and what the job will offer. Only time will tell if you've got it right.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 22, 2015)

I was a chef for many years, then re trained and work in IT for the last 16 or so years. It does get boring at times and I have to hassle the boss for training. Supposed to be doing vsphere 6 soon.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 22, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Same here. For about two years there, I thought Photography was the way out. I was shooting news for an agency daily, and SPL football at the weekend. It's great to shoot until you want paid for it. Everyone suddenly starts saying there's no budget for pictures. Erm nope, well you can't have mine then. Gave that up quickly. Too much outgoing, and nothing coming in. 

I have spoke to a few peers this morning in the IT circle. Hopefully making some noises about moving might prompt a wee sideloading to something else. Everyone just thought I was happy where I was.
		
Click to expand...

I photograph top division SPFL football - would never for an agency unless I was on staff, have thought of going full time in the past but I've got a decent paid job (I'm a graphic designer) which I love - full time news or sports photography as a freelance is a hand to mouth existence in the vast majority of cases.

Sports photographer is a great job but I love design too and I'd miss my day job.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			I was a chef for many years, then re trained and work in IT for the last 16 or so years. It does get boring at times and I have to hassle the boss for training. Supposed to be doing vsphere 6 soon.
		
Click to expand...

We were meant to get training on Cisco Meraki but I could now hold the training for it. It's been that long since it was last mentioned lol. Vsphere was on display the other day at a Hyper-convergence seminar. VMWare defo looking like the bigger player in the hypervisor sector.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			Sports photographer is a great job but I love design too and I'd miss my day job.
		
Click to expand...

Two jobs you love! Greedy!


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			I photograph top division SPFL football - would never for an agency unless I was on staff, have thought of going full time in the past but I've got a decent paid job (I'm a graphic designer) which I love - full time news or sports photography as a freelance is a hand to mouth existence in the vast majority of cases.

Sports photographer is a great job but I love design too and I'd miss my day job.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it. Sports more than the news. Last thing I covered was a Thistle v Celtic game and it was rammed with togs all getting the same shots. I thought that the industry had no room in it. I also didn't feel right about jumping in with guys who earned their stripes over years, and here's me just jumping in at the top level. Plus SNS Group tend to have it all wrapped up in Scotland with contracts to the media.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			We were meant to get training on Cisco Meraki but I could now hold the training for it. It's been that long since it was last mentioned lol. Vsphere was on display the other day at a Hyper-convergence seminar. VMWare defo looking like the bigger player in the hypervisor sector.
		
Click to expand...

I worked in Satcomms both mobile and ground station for decades 

Then became an IT systems engineer specialising in Unix ( HPUX ) and jboss

Then moved into server management and ventured into virtualisation - Vsphere mainly with a bit of Citirx App

Now moved into WiFi and Incident Management working on Meraki , Mikrotik and Cisco wireless as well as Solarwinds monitoring 

Lots of different fields in the IT world beyond desktop support and highly recommend trying to branch out


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

It's been good to make this thread. Lots of positive things coming out of the IT sector in general. Other stories are good to see too.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2015)

Come to the dark side where all the action happens... The big world of datacenter. Thats where the guys make all your fancy vspheres work! Without the DC's the world would stop.


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 22, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			It's been good to make this thread. Lots of positive things coming out of the IT sector in general. Other stories are good to see too.
		
Click to expand...

Reading this as a guy that's come to realise that any job is as good/bad as the next. You seem to be pretty excited to talk about IT and what you do. Ok it may be mundane and boring at times, but most jobs are.

 Just appreciate that you're pretty good at your job and you must be interested in what you do, to have the knowledge that you do.

The grass is rarely greener on the other side.


----------



## User 105 (Jul 22, 2015)

Another long timer in IT here. 27 years with the same company.

I got lucky, I had an interest in computers very early on and got into the industry just as things started to kick off in the 80's.

Started off on the technical side, moved up and eventually moved into project management, service management and programme management etc.

Things are definitely not what they were but I've just about kept myself above the cut line as we go through a redundancy cycle almost every year where I am, and have done so for the past 10 years. It's just a way of life now.

I still kind of like what I do, but definitely not as much as I used to. It's a very different environment to work in these days and it's mainly down to the people. I used to work in teams where we were all based together, we had a team spirit, a camaraderie. When something went wrong we all mucked in and helped.

Now my team is spread all over the globe and includes suppliers, vendors etc. Most I've never even met and it's more like everyone is just going through the motions. They're a good bunch, don't get me wrong, but there's just not that connection there anymore.

I'd like to do something else, property development using my PM skills is attractive, but I have way too much time in to just leave. So just really hanging around as long as I can to get a package and then go do something else, maybe even retire if I can hang on long enough.

IT's been good to me and will hopefully get me to early retirement. 

Anyone getting into it in the last 10 years it's a completely different prospect though and I do feel for you. It's a tough career especially with the big focus on costs as IT tends to be a really expensive area for companies and unless you are on the supplier side of things, it doesn't really bring any money in directly.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 22, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			We were meant to get training on Cisco Meraki but I could now hold the training for it. It's been that long since it was last mentioned lol. Vsphere was on display the other day at a Hyper-convergence seminar. VMWare defo looking like the bigger player in the hypervisor sector.
		
Click to expand...

VMWare have to be ahead of the curve with Microsoft just throwing in HyperV for free on pretty much any ELA deal. Customers need real benefits to justify the cost.

They aren't doing too bad - about to move into a huge new office across the street from us.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 22, 2015)

TheDiablo said:



			VMWare have to be ahead of the curve with Microsoft just throwing in HyperV for free on pretty much any ELA deal. Customers need real benefits to justify the cost.

They aren't doing too bad - about to move into a huge new office across the street from us.
		
Click to expand...


we have just put some stuff upto Azure, paas for now but as opportunity arise more stuff will go. Its been funny telling the dev team that they cant do half as much as they did before now the sites have been moved off our infrastructure.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2015)

My whole life has been one of wasted opportunities....

Believe it or not, I passed my 11 plus in the sixties, could have gone to any school I wanted.
Chose to go to Tunbridge Wells Technical because they were one of the few schools around to have a hot drinks vending machine!
Completely wasted my time, played truant for the last year or two and left at 14 and started working in a local factory.
Decided to go into the Army a year or so later and joined the Junior Leaders battalion, based in Oswestry, to train to be an officer.
Cocked up again, and kept going AWOL, eventually buying myself out despite my superiors almost begging me to stay and follow a musical career at the Corps of drums depot at RAF Bassingbourne.
I've drifted from one job to another, finally settling as a car salesman 29 years ago.
I hate my job sometimes. Sometimes I love it.
But after 29 years and at my time of life it's too late to try something else.
I've often wondered what would have happened had I knuckled down at school.
I've often wondered what would have happened had I followed my superiors wishes and gone to RAF Bassingbourne pursuing a career in music.
I dunno.
I expect I would have ended up a right knob.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			My whole life has been one of wasted opportunities....

Believe it or not, I passed my 11 plus in the sixties, could have gone to any school I wanted.
Chose to go to Tunbridge Wells Technical because they were one of the few schools around to have a hot drinks vending machine!
Completely wasted my time, played truant for the last year or two and left at 14 and started working in a local factory.
Decided to go into the Army a year or so later and joined the Junior Leaders battalion, based in Oswestry, to train to be an officer.
Cocked up again, and kept going AWOL, eventually buying myself out despite my superiors almost begging me to stay and follow a musical career at the Corps of drums depot at RAF Bassingbourne.
I've drifted from one job to another, finally settling as a car salesman 29 years ago.
I hate my job sometimes. Sometimes I love it.
But after 29 years and at my time of life it's too late to try something else.
I've often wondered what would have happened had I knuckled down at school.
I've often wondered what would have happened had I followed my superiors wishes and gone to RAF Bassingbourne pursuing a career in music.
I dunno.
I expect I would have ended up a right knob.
		
Click to expand...


nah... to easy....


----------



## c1973 (Jul 22, 2015)

delc said:



			I qualified as a scientist (chemistry) back in the 1960's because that seemed to be the future. I found out afterwards that as a profession it paid a relative pittance, because we were always back room boys and girls who were supposed to enjoy our work. In retrospect I would have become an accountant because that is where the money is, even if it is boring.
		
Click to expand...

Being a chemist in the swinging sixties could have been quite profitable, I'd have thought.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2015)

I dont work in IT but i have been in a similar position in the pastjob wise. Sat on my rocking chair taking it easy for way too long until i started getting nightmares about being stuck in the same place in 30 years time 

If you want to get on you need to go out there and make it happen or you will end up sat waiting forever where you are now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2015)

Always wanted to be a journalist but didn't have the nous at school or the desire to slog my guts out to get good enough grades for university. When I left school I fell into working in payroll. Had the choice to chase a career but opted for an easy life and passed it up. regret getting out of the profession and not wanting to try and be "something"


----------



## ThinAir (Jul 22, 2015)

I trained as a musician at university, walking away with a fairly average degree in music performance and musicology. Worked in security for a bit and then trained as a teacher, which I hated and never held a teaching post. 

I somehow, end up in facilities management before finding myself in my current job, where I have been for the last 7 years. Initially, I loved it, but as with so many things, in recent years it has been destroyed by cuts and various incarnations of government. 

Things are now to the point where I am on the lookout for a move, but into what I have no idea. As others have mentioned, it would need to be something with equivalent or better salary and better T's & C's. Maybe one day I will find my true calling, but for now, I'm going to have to stick with mediocrity!


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 22, 2015)

Worked in call centre part time.
Went to uni, keeping job.
Graduated uni.
Worked in call centre full time.
Got a sales job.
Paid crazy bonuses and nearly imploded with stress.
Got an easy, poor paid sales job.
Started business (sales job) and made a wad and nearly imploded with stress.

Stopped.  Contemplated.  Became scared.  Decided I wanted to be happy for once.

Made the decision to dedicate my life to helping others.  Now work with vulnerable children whilst simultaneously studying for a Social Work degree.  

Life is good.  

I have been poor, well-off and comfortable.  Nothing, NOTHING compares to being happy.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 22, 2015)

I opened a coffee shop when I was 21 using borrowed money, 3 weeks later I had Â£32K in my account. 6 months after that I took up golf and played every day for 1Â½yrs, ate in restaurants every evening and went to casinos every night..... slowly watched the business go down the pan from the fairways and couldn't be arsed to save it. 

Opened a property maintenance business as I felt the great outdoors calling, got real busy after just one month so had a couple of guys working for me......... whilst I ended up back on the golf course  made quite a bit of money which I blew on the stockmarket (lost Â£25K the day the world trade centers collapsed) and decided that I was better off alive than dead so played even more golf until that business failed.

I thought I'd get back indoors so bought a PC and learned how to build websites and how to monetise them, became pretty special at SEO and held the No1 spot on Google for HUGE TERMS such as "Free adverting" " Local classifieds" "business advertising" and 100's of others and started to make a decent living doing practically nothing but tweaking websites here and there.... and then one day I just couldn't stand sitting in front of a PC any more... so closed it down.

Now I just potter around doing bits and pieces of work here and there, I've not got much money but I'm pretty happy, there's not really anything I actually want, the mortgage is tiny (so is the house), I play golf when my back isn't hurting, I go to friends/family and drink tea all day and watch a movie on Sky pretty much every evening.... and a bit of porn every now and then  Occasionally I do some paid work... enough to buy cigarettes and petrol, and green fees :thup:

Regrets? none
Mistakes? many


----------



## delc (Jul 23, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Being a chemist in the swinging sixties could have been quite profitable, I'd have thought.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, if you didn't mind risking becoming a guest of Her Majesty for a few years. Only way out of near poverty was to get into management, which I managed to do for several years, before being made redundant. Ended up working as an accountant, and it was boring!


----------



## Lambchops (Jul 23, 2015)

Worked in Finance for 20 years since leaving school and if I had my time again I would certainly take a different path. To be fair it has opened up a few doors to me though, I was bored in the Uk and when I was approached about a job over here I thought I'd take it, do a year and then head back - 7 years, wife and kid later and I'm still here enjoying it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 23, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Worked in call centre part time.
Went to uni, keeping job.
Graduated uni.
Worked in call centre full time.
Got a sales job.
Paid crazy bonuses and nearly imploded with stress.
Got an easy, poor paid sales job.
Started business (sales job) and made a wad and nearly imploded with stress.

Stopped.  Contemplated.  Became scared.  Decided I wanted to be happy for once.

Made the decision to dedicate my life to helping others.  Now work with vulnerable children whilst simultaneously studying for a Social Work degree.  

Life is good.  

I have been poor, well-off and comfortable.  Nothing, NOTHING compares to being happy.
		
Click to expand...

Wise words.....well done you.


----------



## Grogger (Jul 23, 2015)

Made some pretty good career choices. Left school and became an apprentice joiner did that for 5 years and got really bored so decided to join the Royal Navy as an engineer. I've been doing this for 10 years now and have had the time of my life. Had a baby last year and things Completley changed! Handed my notice in in April and leave next year. Time with my family is important and the Navy isn't a good way to see family! Being away for 10 months of the year can get in the way of that! 

Moving onto the next chapter of my life soon hopefully still as an engineer.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 23, 2015)

Started on the VMware Network Virtualisation roadmap last night with VCA-NV. Had some good advice yesterday from a solutions architect at Cisco with some new things coming up in a few years so my thoughts are now going down the line of doing my current job, and self training in CCNP and VMWare VCP. Give a realistic goal to it to and hopefully it'll work out good in the long run. 

Nobody made a change by talking about it


----------



## bobmac (Jul 23, 2015)

22 years in the RAF playing music and golf all over Europe, then turned pro in 2004 so very happy with my lot so far. Semi retired now which I've discovered I am very good at.
Can't complain


----------



## bobmac (Jul 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I've often wondered what would have happened had I followed my superiors wishes and gone to RAF Bassingbourne *pursuing a career in music. I expect I would have ended up a right knob*.
		
Click to expand...

What are you trying to say?

:angry:


----------



## Backache (Jul 23, 2015)

Being a gigolo gets tougher as you get older, more walking out these days.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 23, 2015)

Went to college at 17, had a bit of fun which ended up with the unexpected news I was going to be a dad. Did the honourable thing, left college took on an apprenticeship as a joiner. Worked hard for very little and supported my now wife and son. Now have my own business with my boy in with me. 

Life might not always pan out how you want it but make the most of it. Would I change anything? ABSOLUTELY NOT.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2015)

Joined the Army at 16, still here 35 years later, definitely made the right choice.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 23, 2015)

Paul.. not wanting to hijack the thread. But this landed in my inbox ... It's for an Infrastructure engineer contract role.. they need the following skills..

Essential skills: 

- Windows 2008/2012R2 
- VMware 
- Active Directory 
- Windows Server 2008/Windows server 2012 
- Exchange 
- ITIL 
- SCCM 

... Not sure why they sent to me, as this is not my area.. can fwd to u..


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			My wife is an accountant, she dreams of being a lumberjack.
		
Click to expand...

And i'm al right


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 23, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Paul.. not wanting to hijack the thread. But this landed in my inbox ... It's for an Infrastructure engineer contract role.. they need the following skills..

Essential skills: 

- Windows 2008/2012R2 
- VMware 
- Active Directory 
- Windows Server 2008/Windows server 2012 
- Exchange 
- ITIL 
- SCCM 

... Not sure why they sent to me, as this is not my area.. can fwd to u..
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that  I don't have any VMware skills (yet) tends to be a big criteria in jobs these days.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 23, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Thanks for that  I don't have any VMware skills (yet) tends to be a big criteria in jobs these days.
		
Click to expand...

Yes get your VCP.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 23, 2015)

I left school at 15 with no A or O levels  i don't know if they existed back then.
 But i was lucky and had the opportunity to try out 5 different trade apprenticeships. Plasterer, Welder, Tailor, Plumber , before becoming an Electrician. 
But I did have  the chance to go to Germany and turn full time pro musician in 1966 ish, but didn't have the balls to quit my job.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 24, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I left school at 15 with no A or O levels  i don't know if they existed back then.
 But i was lucky and had the opportunity to try out 5 different trade apprenticeships. Plasterer, Welder, Tailor, Plumber , before becoming an Electrician. 
But I did have  the chance to go to Germany and turn full time pro musician in 1966 ish, but didn't have the balls to quit my job.

Click to expand...

Gutter man. 

My two cousins left their jobs and started a blues band, They kept trying and trying for years and years kept getting knockbacks and now while they tour in seperate bands, Alan with King King and the Stevie Nimmo band, whenever the Nimmo Brothers go on tour they just seem to get the numbers. Alan has gone full time with it all and is doing really well. I think Stephen is still teachign english in france but it's good to see the hard work paying off. It's making that jump though, and it's hard in music to do that.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Gutter man. 

My two cousins left their jobs and started a blues band, They kept trying and trying for years and years kept getting knockbacks and now while they tour in seperate bands, Alan with King King and the Stevie Nimmo band, whenever the Nimmo Brothers go on tour they just seem to get the numbers. Alan has gone full time with it all and is doing really well. I think Stephen is still teachign english in france but it's good to see the hard work paying off. It's making that jump though, and it's hard in music to do that.
		
Click to expand...

The band i was supposed to go with change the name to The Stardust show band , then to Danny Fontana and the Blarney stones.

They were quite successful for a couple of years playing in night clubs and American bases in Germany, same bill as Paul Gad aka Gary Glitter, some great tales were told when they came back home.

Sadly they're all dead now, most of them died skint. No savings no private pension, reduced state pension as they didn't pay into the system for donkeys years.
I played semi pro for 40 odd years , i think i made the right choice.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 24, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			The band i was supposed to go with change the name to The Stardust show band , then to Danny Fontana and the Blarney stones.

They were quite successful for a couple of years playing in night clubs and American bases in Germany, same bill as Paul Gad aka *Gary Glitter, some great tales were told when they came back home.*

Sadly they're all dead now, most of them died skint. No savings no private pension, reduced state pension as they didn't pay into the system for donkeys years.
I played semi pro for 40 odd years , i think i made the right choice.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmm, not 100% sure I want to hear those tales if they involve Gary Glitter to be honest...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Mmmmm, not 100% sure I want to hear those tales if they involve Gary Glitter to be honest...

Click to expand...

They didn't involve him , just happened to be on the same club circuit at the same time.
What happens on tour stays on tour .


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes definitely. Left school not knowing what I wanted to do so went full time in sports shop, left that for a full time office job with the council and did the council thing of just sticking with what I've got because you get a decent pension and flexi time. Realised I was stuck in a rut so started an accountancy course at college 2 nights a week 3 years ago. Moved in to the finance team 2 years because of my college course and things are looking up. Got my report/assessment to do and a few re-sits and I'm AAT qualified and looking at doing CIMA or ACCA and then looking forward to see what the future brings. Best decision I made but going back to college with a family at 36 was hard work but well worth it.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 24, 2015)

I ended up doing IT, mainframe support, network support, DNS and Firewalls, network security and now I'm team leader of a small team across EMEA mainly doing admin work with little of no hands on and I hate it. I only went down the IT route as it's what I knew when at school and pressure from the parents to find a job.

Had I done what I wanted I would've studied Sports Physiotherapy and later on Sports Nutrition and had a completely different carrier path.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 24, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I ended up doing IT, mainframe support, network support, DNS and Firewalls, network security and now I'm team leader of a small team across EMEA mainly doing admin work with little of no hands on and I hate it. I only went down the IT route as it's what I knew when at school and pressure from the parents to find a job.

Had I done what I wanted I would've studied Sports Physiotherapy and later on Sports Nutrition and had a completely different carrier path.
		
Click to expand...

Might be a bit slimmer too!!:ears:


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 24, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Might be a bit slimmer too!!:ears:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 24, 2015)

I graduated from Uni 15 years ago and started working in the Civil Service within a month of leaving. Whilst the pay and benefits aren't as attractive as those I'd get in the private sector (don't believe the nonsense the Tories and media spew out) the job security, structured career path and flexibility suited me, especially once my daughter came along. I never intended to still be here 15 years later. What I do doesn't excite me and I don't particularly enjoy my job. I planned to stay for 1 or 2 years to get some experience, beef up my CV and move on to what I actually wanted to do.

However, it's amazing what being comfortable (both in life and in your job) can do to professional ambition. I've turned down numerous opportunities to move into the private sector for greater financial rewards as it would mean a lot more investment of my time outside normal office hours and less stability. Similarly I've turned down chances to work abroad within the civil service as I don't want to be away from my young family. 

So as far as my career aspirations go, I almost certainly have taken the wrong path. However, the path I took has provided a nice life for myself and my family. That surely is what we all go to work for? Although I can't deny being jealous when I hear of people in a job that doesn't feel like 'work'.


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2015)

Passed my 11 plus and went to Grammar school, but opted out of University in favour of the RAF, training as an Aerospace Propulsion Engineer. 
Worked on Vulcans, Phantoms, Harriers and Tornado,s....had a blast.
Left the RAF and became a CAA Licensed Engineer with the intention of working for BA or Virgin, but  got a job with Honeywell instead working in their deep strip engine bay. 
Worked my way up to supervisor then got head hunted by a rival company where I became a Manager and stayed with them for 9 years.

Went back to work for Honeywell in ISC (Integrated Supply Chain). They paid for me to get my MCIPS degree.

 A couple of years later moved into Inventory and Planning Management, then in 2008 took over running our Aerospace  European Distribution Centre. 

Have been doing that ever since but recently started to get really bored and started looking around for something else, so a few weeks ago I applied for 2 jobs within Honeywell.......Senior Quality Manager for our R&O centres and Customer Support Program Manager with the Defense and Space division........
I was offered both jobs, the former coming a nice big pay rise and the latter on the same money as now.
I accepted the latter.... 

I start next Monday and will be mainly looking after the Airbus Military account, predominantly their Helicopters........excited, but nervous.


----------

